# Underprinting white - overprint colors terrible



## jimsz (Jan 9, 2007)

Using Ryonet plastisol ink on a silver press.

The main design is 2 colors, non-touching, blue and red.









I decided to try print a white base (a large circle under the main part of the design) which I flashed before printing the blue and then the red.

The blue is printing OK over the white but the red for some reason loses it's sharp edges. (images below)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on why this is happening and any remedy?

SHould I simply be doing the "letters and numbers" in white with trap instead of the entire circle area?

We make shirts for our boys club, not professionally.


----------



## Stanakanats (Aug 5, 2014)

First check your off contact. If you are printing with A pull stroke try printing with a push stroke. It looks like the red is bleeding out of the mesh so if the bleed is at the top of the red design with the push stroke then I would try using a finer mesh for the red plastisol.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I have this problem from time to time from our printers. I give them this list of things to try. 

first, clean the substrate (bottom) side of your screen. Then print the red by itself on a junk shirt to make sure it is clean.

Second is printing method, are they pushing or pulling. If there is a white underbase I would tell them to push the ink pretty quickly with no flood to reduce the amount of ink coming through. Also, use a high durometer (hard) squeegee. 


If non of those work, then check the mesh count. 195-230 would be the mesh count I would use. 

Judging from the picture, it is a print method issue. Make sure the screen is clean. Use a hard squeegee. push a quick firm print w/ no flood. That should clear up the issues.


----------



## jimsz (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks all! 

I was pushing after flooding. I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You really shouldn't be printing on a base on ash grey. I would use a pull stroke, no flood, with the squeegee fairly vertical. You wanna shear the ink instead of pushing too much ink through


----------



## jimsz (Jan 9, 2007)

2020 PrintWorks said:


> You really shouldn't be printing on a base on ash grey. I would use a pull stroke, no flood, with the squeegee fairly vertical. You wanna shear the ink instead of pushing too much ink through


I know the white base is not really needed but I am using this to learn a little bit more.

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## cfree (Oct 26, 2010)

I would agree with A Plus almost to a tee. The only think I do instead is actually slow down on the top coat.
I find that with a real fast cut it is worse. But I also think you need to check your blue. Your blue is real light on the areas without the underbase. That is probably caused by the thickness of your underbase. I know that this is a trial print for you to see how it works, but If the above tips do not work, you would be better off starting over with the underbase and get rid of it. 

Good luck


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Something to keep in mind, if you're flashing after the base, make sure its cool or dry to the touch, sometimes I'll let it sit for a couple seconds. This kind of logo or image goes great on a 2 to 4 station press, so its not hot and bleeding though. Also agree on no base

Cool logo btw!


----------

